

Sad State Of Copyright - TDL
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120427/18013118692/sad-state-copyright-guy-using-3-to-10-second-clips-music-viral-videos-accused-infringement.shtml?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
trun
Not sure how this stacks up against other fair use guidelines, but I'm pretty
sure a 3-10 second sample is within the allowable limits of copyright law[1].
However, there are other qualifications, such as reduced quality that might
disqualify his work.

It's still pretty sad. Shows like The Daily Show rely on fair use for a lot of
their content and it's hard for me to see a difference between this and much
of what they do. Fair use shouldn't only be available to people with expensive
lawyers.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Manual_of_Style/Music...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Manual_of_Style/Music_samples#What_is_the_maximum_length_permitted.3F)

------
kenthorvath
This happens frequently enough thanks to YouTube's rather non-discriminating
python scripts that the value of YouTube is significantly diminished with
respect to promoting free and open culture. With all the pandering to
copyrightists its been doing, YouTube heading for a steady downward spiral.

Move on to greener pastures, brother. The world welcomes your creative
contributions.

Anyone here on HN have some useful suggestion for platforms still respectful
of fair use?

